# So, what Mac are you going to get next? (Poll)



## Alex Fraser

Hey VI Control massive. Finally, the question "What will Apple do about the Mac Pro" has been answered.

Now we have a clear picture of Apple's Mac roadmap for the coming years, I thought it would be interesting to see what hardware the forum collective intend to buy next. Looking forward to your thoughts.
A

Edit: I should probably add that this poll is designed as an actual measure of intention (budget etc) rather than a wishlist!


----------



## EvilDragon

Where's the "Screw Mac" option?


----------



## Hans-Peter

EvilDragon said:


> Where's the "Screw Mac" option?


Was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Alex Fraser

EvilDragon said:


> Where's the "Screw Mac" option?


Added for you, ED.


----------



## ridgero

iMac i9, 512 GB SSD, 8 GB Ram

OWC 128 GB Ram Upgrade


----------



## Zero&One

EvilDragon said:


> Where's the "Screw Mac" option?



Isn't that aka Hackintosh?


----------



## WorshipMaestro

I find the design really interesting, and the "sort of" expandability a step in the right direction, but I can build a comparable base line model PC for ~$1200-$1500. The prices are obscene and comparable computing power can be had for much less. Sticking with PC hardware.


----------



## WindcryMusic

Answer: none of the above. I bought an iMac Pro last year that I expect to be happy with for the foreseeable future.


----------



## EvilDragon

James H said:


> Isn't that aka Hackintosh?



Not at all. I meant the whole ecosystem.


----------



## InLight-Tone

EvilDragon said:


> Not at all. I meant the whole ecosystem.


The Apple ecosystem is the most attractive part of it.....(hater).


----------



## EvilDragon

Not really and especially not for the price of admission.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso

The Apple tax is just too much for me to buy their actual hardware anymore, so I build my own. My next computer will be another self-built tower, though whether I run macOS on it like my current one or just go for Win10 this time around is an open question. Right now my i7-4790k hack from 2014 is still getting the job done, but I'm looking forward to getting on a newer generation CPU somewhere down the line.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Well, I almost jumped back to PC recently, but I love Logic too much. And let's face it, on Mac everything "just works". Still on my 2013 MB Pro (PC slave), which is still going strong, so I'll just keep plugging along. Honestly, this think runs huge projects and has never let me down, not a single crash. I think too many users "think" they need a more powerful machine....when in fact they already have what they need (I am guilty of this). When the day comes to upgrade, it will all depend on what gigs I have on the horizon so that I can justify the purchase. Ultimately, a new Mac Pro would be wonderful, but is definitely overkill for my studio. I'll most likely end up with a new MB Pro again, or Mac Mini.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

WorshipMaestro said:


> I find the design really interesting, and the "sort of" expandability a step in the right direction, but I can build a comparable base line model PC for ~$1200-$1500. The prices are obscene and comparable computing power can be had for much less. Sticking with PC hardware.



You could build a similar PC for that price? We're talking an 8-core 3.5GHz Intel Xeon W with 32GB Ram as the base model.


----------



## EvilDragon

You don't need a Xeon for the type of work we do. i9-9900K will outperform that 8-core Xeon and cost less (Xeon W-3223 estimated at $750 on release, i9-9900K can be had for $490 at Newegg). And it can run at 5 GHz across all cores, Xeons cannot do that. Hence, it would smoke that Xeon easily.


----------



## CT

I thought I'd be considering the Mini, but I can get the specs I need at a pretty similar price from the iMac. That will probably be my choice. But when....


----------



## Geoff Grace

I don't mind Windows, but I hate doing Windows IT. Also, I trust Apple more with my privacy than I trust Microsoft, and my experience with Apple's tech support is far better than my experience with Microsoft's. I'll stick with Mac, thank you.

I do have to admit, though, that I'm not sure which option will work best for my next Mac. I doubt I'll buy for at least a year or two, so I'll wait and see if Apple sticks with Intel and whether the entry level Mac Pros make sense for me at that time. By then, the top of the line MacBook Pro may be all I need.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## HeliaVox

How about: Apples products have gotten so expensive I can no longer afford to play in their playground anymore? 
Idk what I’m gonna do when my current computer gets too old to run anything.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

HeliaVox said:


> How about: Apples products have gotten so expensive I can no longer afford to play in their playground anymore?
> Idk what I’m gonna do when my current computer gets too old to run anything.



You buy a new Mac (if you can afford one you need) and run it for another ten years.


----------



## Dewdman42

The word on the street is that the 2012 MacPro will not be able to run OSX Catalina. That is not ten years.


----------



## CT

My 2011 iMac can't run Mojave, as I understand it. That's not ten years either....


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

But it still runs fine, no? Regardless, you guys are right, that is a detriment.


----------



## gpax

Dewdman42 said:


> The word on the street is that the 2012 MacPro will not be able to run OSX Catalina. That is not ten years.


Can you verify this?


----------



## Dewdman42

Its on a bunch of webpages this morning, Apple's Catalina requirements lists late 2013 Mac Pro as the oldest MacPro. Now..that being said...I seem to recall seeing some stuff like that about Mojave and then it turned out later that if you get a non-Apple Metal card it still actually is supported,.... so maybe we'll luck out on this too...but so far I've read it in several places this morning that 5,1 MacPro is being cut off at Mojave.


----------



## floydian05

I got the mini late last year. i7 6-core, put in 32 GB RAM 3rd party myself. My friend works at Apple so I got 15% off. Been working great for me, But I don't have the workflow with 150 tracks open at a time. For a moderate number of tracks my system works really, really well and is not so expensive compared to comparable windows machines- especially with the 15% off. I would recommend.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Isn't Catalina a transition OS: no more 32-bit apps? If so, it may be more likely to leave older machines in the dust than other Mac operating systems and may not be the best gauge to use to judge the typical, optimal lifespan of a Mac. 

There's also the factor that few of us use the latest operating system anyway. My Mac can support Mojave, but I'm still running Sierra. Does that mean my Mac has already exceeded its lifespan?

I agree that a ten-year-old Mac isn't nearly as useful as a newer Mac. My 2008 Mac Pro lives in storage these days. Nonetheless, I haven't parted with it yet because I keep toying with bringing it back into service again. For example, it could run my 32-bit apps, like Quicken 2007 and Photoshop CS 5 once I've moved to Catalina. Old Macs can provide a useful bridge to the past. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Dewdman42

Geoff Grace said:


> no more 32-bit apps?


That is correct and believe it or not, an awful lot of stuff is still 32bit.



> If so, it may be more likely to leave older machines in the dust than other Mac operating systems and may not be the best gauge to use to judge the typical, optimal lifespan of a Mac.


I don't know how old you're talking about 10 year old macs can all run 64bit apps no problem whatsoever. The issue is that many applications, drivers, etc..are not actually written in 64bit. They will have to be in order to run on Catalina.



> There's also the factor that few of us use the latest operating system anyway. My Mac can support Mojave, but I'm still running Sierra.


True story


----------



## gpax

Dewdman42 said:


> Its on a bunch of webpages this morning, Apple's Catalina requirements lists late 2013 Mac Pro as the oldest MacPro. Now..that being said...I seem to recall seeing some stuff like that about Mojave and then it turned out later that if you get a non-Apple Metal card it still actually is supported,.... so maybe we'll luck out on this too...but so far I've read it in several places this morning that 5,1 MacPro is being cut off at Mojave.


Thanks - Just saw that info as well. From TechRadar: Mac Pro (Late 2013 or newer, or older models with Metal-compatible GPU)


----------



## Dewdman42

Hope TechRader has it right about Metal Cards, and I think maybe so. Apple is not listing it I guess because its not a "complete" configuration that they ever sold. Cross our fingers... My cheesegrater wants to live!


----------



## CT

Wolfie2112 said:


> But it still runs fine, no? Regardless, you guys are right, that is a detriment.



More or less, absolutely. I've upgraded the RAM and added an SSD along the way and couldn't be happier with how well this thing has held up over the years. I'm just a little bummed that the walls finally seem to be closing in on me, heh.


----------



## Dewdman42

gpax said:


> Thanks - Just saw that info as well. From TechRadar: Mac Pro (Late 2013 or newer, or older models with Metal-compatible GPU)



anyway, not sure TechRadar has it right. A hack is needed for 5,1:

https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/mp5-1-catalina-developer-preview-works-more-or-less….2183978/


----------



## gpax

Dewdman42 said:


> anyway, not sure TechRadar has it right. A hack is needed for 5,1:
> 
> https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/mp5-1-catalina-developer-preview-works-more-or-less….2183978/


And here I am trying to stave off misinformation. My bad!


----------



## EgM

I don't think I'm ever gonna get a Mac again, my two iMacs 2011 both died from the damned Radeon 6970m issue and both died a year after I could do it on warranty.

I'm perfectly happy on Windows 10 Pro with Studio One and Cubase.


----------



## cmillar

I've gone from 'everything Apple' for about the last 20 years, to 'screw them..'

Sure, I love what they were and what they've offered, and I've loved the way I used to be able to just by a used Mac and upgrade it and have a nice machine. Didn't have to buy Logic or iMovie or whatever in order to be in business. I even bought new Apples back in the late '90's/early 2000's until I saw the light and realized you could buy awesome used machines and make 'em even better). Those days are sadly gone for those of us who don't work for Apple or aren't full-time computer Mac-freak-geeks....some of us actually want to work on music!

It's their whole bloody business model I now hate...them wanting to immerse us in their whole 'Apple-verse' of everything interconnected and dependent on being able to buy a new machine and/or upgrade your OSX every 10 months and then have to hope that you can continue working...while being ever so slowly being coerced into having to then upgrade/buy more iPads, iPhones, iPods, etc. etc.etc.

Screw it. Really....life's too short... none of us should spend every last dime on stupid computers that only make the Silicon Valley types more wealthy, more conservative, more culturally-bereft', more power-hungry, more of a monopoly, etc. etc.

Too bad that our kids have had to grow up surrounded by iPads in their schools (here in most of US) and that Apple has been trying to suck them in. It's my job (and my wife) to ensure that our daughter doesn't grow up in the Apple-trap (...or any other life-sucking techno-trap....Google -chrome is just as bad) 

Good-bye Apple; we had some good times together. I'll still treat my 2009 MacPro and 2011 MacBook Pro with some reverence until I can retire them and get productive on a PC/Windows 10 machine and laptop setup.

They work just as great, and the music will still sound fine, and I can have some extra cash to also get out and enjoy life.


----------



## Morning Coffee

When reality sets in......


----------



## EgM

To echo @cmillar's post, I've been building PC computers since 1987 or so, owned a ton of them and still do. I bought three iPhones, 3GS, 4 and 4S, then bought an iMac 2011 because I loved Logic.

When I was using XP, Vista came out, tried it, trashed it! Same with Windows 7, couldn't stand it! Then moved to OS X.

I can't say I didn't like OS X/MacOS because I still do, I'm a big fan of *nix-based Operating systems. But the whole planned obsolescence is not for this old PC builder; Hell, You can still use Vista64 and run every damned current application.

Ever since Win8 came out (and installed Classic Shell) I found that it was pretty fast so I liked Windows 10 later on, that is after about 2 years from its release. Using Windows 10 Pro 1709 (Updates are off) and I couldn't be happier with the stability.

Right now, the only Apple product I have is an iPad Pro 12.9 2017 256Gb (with an headphone jack!) and even if tried to replace it I couldn't - The Android tablet market is non-existent/obsolete. But I love it. In my opinion, it's the best and probably last good Apple product they'll ever release.


----------



## Delio Roman

I'm currently running my trashcan Mac Pro. It's serving me quite well but I do have the itch to get the new Mac Pro this fall, which is most likely going to happen. The memory expansion on top of the PCIE expansion is amazing. No more having to rely on my thunderbolt 3 enclosure and the limitations of TB2 of the current Mac Pro.


----------



## ridgero

Mac Pro 2019 for music production, seriously? Complete overkill


----------



## Delio Roman

ridgero said:


> Mac Pro 2019 for music production, seriously? Complete overkill



Well actually, for sampled compositions and especially in the post world, this machine is amazing. The amount of ram this machine can occupy is nothing short of impressive. PCIe expansion is amazing. Pro tools facilities will definitely be using these for HDX systems. 

I'd agree if you only do recordings, and basic small production (minimal VSTs, small projects, etc).

But like I said, this is not necessarily overkill for those in the field.


----------



## Salorom

Until Apple drops Intel for Arm, which I hope won’t happen too soon, I will happily stick to Hackintoshes. I can build them according to my needs, and they cost less.

A properly built hackintosh with regularly updated kexts even beats the real thing compatibility and stability wise over the years and across new MacOS versions. 

When Apple effectively switches to Arm, then I don’t know...


----------



## Soundhound

With a Hackintosh can you tap into regular system/app updates through App Store/System Prefs (however that. or ally works) or do you have to do that manually or with some kind of third party workaround? 



Salorom said:


> Until Apple drops Intel for Arm, which I hope won’t happen too soon, I will happily stick to Hackintoshes. I can build them according to my needs, and they cost less.
> 
> A properly built hackintosh with regularly updated kexts even beats the real thing compatibility and stability wise over the years and across new MacOS versions.
> 
> When Apple effectively switches to Arm, then I don’t know...


----------



## dcoscina

I had to move up to the 2013 MP 6,1 last summer as my old 3,1 finally couldn’t keep up with what I was throwing at it and I had 2 paying game scores to deliver. Didn’t regret it then or now because I couldn’t afford the intro 7,1 MP and would be stuck with an iMac quad instead of the 6 core (soon to be upgraded to 12 core) Vader helmet that is connected to a 34” LG ultrawide monitor. For me, this is a beast and better than I’d expected.


----------



## ironbut

I plan to replace my 2012 6 core Cheeze with an i9 iMac.
I'll wait to see if the early adopters of the 2019 MP will be able to make me jelly enough to break my bank account for something way over my head. 

So, xmas time,.. 
I do get the AES member discount and that's usually the same as an employee discount. 
My current monitor has been pretty blotchy the last couple of months so I hope it lasts!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

I'm hoping I won't need to buy another one.


----------



## ridgero

Buying an iMac, how much internal storage is really necessary? Atm I use Windows 10, I have almost 2 TB samples on regular SSDs right now.

Do you think an internal SSD with 512 GB is enough?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Salorom said:


> Until Apple drops Intel for Arm, which I hope won’t happen too soon, I will happily stick to Hackintoshes. I can build them according to my needs, and they cost less.
> 
> A properly built hackintosh with regularly updated kexts even beats the real thing compatibility and stability wise over the years and across new MacOS versions.
> 
> When Apple effectively switches to Arm, then I don’t know...


I agree if you know what you are doing, it is a good call. For anyone who understands computers, but for creatives who do not, I would warn steer well clear. As it will waste your time fixing it when it goes down with changes.

And with the vulnerabilities of Intel Chips I would not want to be running a system without the proper firmware patching in place anymore.

So no more hackintoshes for me


----------



## dgburns

I want the new mac pro.


----------



## jonnybutter

I got a vader 18 months ago and hope it will be my last workstation mac. The refurb MBPs are a good deal for me for general use, so I don't mind getting a relatively fresh one now and then, at least for parts, but the new MP is just too expensive for what it is. I do make a reasonable/modest living producing music and other audio, but I don't need and can't justify buying the new Mac Pro. It's obviously not for us middle tier people. When I can't update the vader, I'll switch to another platform. I'll miss LPX, but also _won't_ miss it in some ways. C'est la vie.


----------



## InLight-Tone

dgburns said:


> I want the new mac pro.


Me as well, wondering if the CPU will be an upgrade option so one could start with the base model and work upwards...


----------



## ironbut

ridgero said:


> Buying an iMac, how much internal storage is really necessary? Atm I use Windows 10, I have almost 2 TB samples on regular SSDs right now.
> 
> Do you think an internal SSD with 512 GB is enough?


I've always used a 256G SSD for my system drive so I was planning on 512G when I order.
BTW, after watching the tuts, I'm not worried about opening up an iMac to replace it if needed.

For folks on the wall about buying an iMac worried about the screen dying, check out this tut from ifixit. Moderate difficulty and a new 5k 27 inch is $500.
https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iMac+Intel+27-Inch+Retina+5K+Display+Display+Replacement/30518


----------



## MarcusD

Don't see "Big Mac" on the list. Afraid I can't vote...


----------



## Virtuoso

I think I've ruled out the new Mac Pro, but I would LOVE a new iMac Pro with an upgraded CPU and a 32" screen.



ironbut said:


> For folks on the wall about buying an iMac worried about the screen dying, check out this tut from ifixit. Moderate difficulty and a new 5k 27 inch is $500.



I replaced the fan in my iMac recently. It's not difficult at all really - just a bit of a hassle. Swapping out the SSD or adding a second drive is much more work though as you have to take everything out just to be able to access the ports.


----------



## fastlanephil

There is a way to upgrade a 5,1 Mac Pro(firmware updated 2009, 2010/2012)to 10.15 (Catalina) From Mojave. You need to already have upgraded to a Metal compatible GPU working with Mojave of course.

You’ll need to install 10.15 on an external boot drive using a 10.15 compatible Mac. You then install that 10.15 boot drive into the Mac Pro 5,1 with no other boot drive in any bay or a PCIe slot. Then start up and do the PRAM/NVRAM reset so it chimes 3 times. This will get the audio working. There probably will not be WIFI unless it’s been upgraded to a newer model WIFI card.


----------



## GtrString

I will probably go with a good spec Mac Mini, because I have had a really good experience with my 2012 Mini. But I don’t like the closed systems thing, as I surely can chance ram and hdd’s myself.


----------



## Dewdman42

This thread has pretty good info about that and will be developing as smarter hacks are devised: https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/mp5-1-catalina-developer-preview-works-more-or-less….2183978/

Frankly I think many of us will not leave Mojave too soon because of 32bit apps. By the time I'm ready to do that, I think there will be a quick and easy way to install Catalina on the 5,1 though as you said, wifi will probably not ever work again. Or maybe it will. People are looking into how they might get it working and they might. I personally don't need it. 

As far as install goes, according to what I've read its a matter of simply editing a few lines in some low level boot file and then the installer will run without having to swap boot drives and all that. So I think someone will make that easier, if you're so inclined. There's a good chance my 5,1 is never leaving Mojave though.


----------



## Dewdman42

Basically the 5,1 is about to become a hackintosh. hehe


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Dewdman42 said:


> Frankly I think many of us will not leave Mojave too soon because of 32bit apps



That's right.


----------



## danbo

I don't know. I have a cheesegrater and trash can which I quite like, but need both and need to have a plan when the cheesegrater gets too old. I'm rather stuck on Logic and when you include the cost of another DAW like Cubase ($800 + upgrades) the price of Apple hardware looks better. I want a 2019 but they targeted this for the top end video pros, not developers or audio guys. Won't buy a iMac, I'm particular about monitors and have my own set of expensive ones. Damn you Apple! The arrogance ...

I'll see, unlikely but if they released a $4k 2019 MP SKU I'd get that. Otherwise I'll probably buy another trash can, used this time.


----------



## InLight-Tone




----------



## Dewdman42

Thanks for that reference, seriously tempting to build something like that


----------



## InLight-Tone

Dewdman42 said:


> Thanks for that reference, seriously tempting to build something like that


She's really good too, pretty foolproof and a good in between machine....


----------



## Dewdman42

And that particular build config even has TB3! I think you could build it with a bit less video card then she reccomended there and save some money too, we don't need that much video card for music production.

Still I will continue with my 5,1 for a couple more years, but it will be interesting to watch things develop in the next couple years and with setups like that its certainly going to be something to consider going with a hackintosh if Apple doesn't pull their head out and give us a better prosumer option.


----------



## Salorom

Go for it, it’s easier than it seems. It’s also much more rewarding to build your rig yourself, you’ll end up a savvy IT genius before you know it


----------



## ridgero

Whats the difference between the Thunderbolt Busses on the iMac & iMac Pro?

iMac: 1 Bus for 2 TB3
iMac Pro: 2 Busses for 4 TB3

I want to use 1x external display (2560x1440p) and 2x SSDs. Is that possible?


----------



## jbuhler

Depends on what you are doing with your SSDs. They don’t have to be Thunderbolt unless you are running a big bay. I’ve had good success with running SSDs through USB3. My late 2015 iMac is currently running 2 external monitors, one of which runs out of a Thunderbolt 2 dock that also provides me with 4 additional powered USB3 ports. I have 5 SSDs connected via USB3 and my audio interface is also currently USB3. I’d prefer to do the interface with Thunderbolt but I haven’t figured out how to run two external monitors without each of them having them in separate Thunderbolt ports (one connected through the Thunderbolt dock).

The current iMacs have TB3 but that should help. In any case the iMac and iMac Pro should both work in terms of your peripherals. For the iMac you might need to get a TB3 dock or a TB3 SSD bay.


----------



## ridgero

jbuhler said:


> Depends on what you are doing with your SSDs. They don’t have to be Thunderbolt unless you are running a big bay. I’ve had good success with running SSDs through USB3. My late 2015 iMac is currently running 2 external monitors, one of which runs out of a Thunderbolt 2 dock that also provides me with 4 additional powered USB3 ports. I have 5 SSDs connected via USB3 and my audio interface is also currently USB3. I’d prefer to do the interface with Thunderbolt but I haven’t figured out how to run two external monitors without each of them having them in separate Thunderbolt ports (one connected through the Thunderbolt dock).
> 
> The current iMacs have TB3 but that should help. In any case the iMac and iMac Pro should both work in terms of your peripherals. For the iMac you might need to get a TB3 dock or a TB3 SSD bay.



Hey there,

thanks for your answer, you relieved me. The OWC docking station looks perfect to me.

Could you please make a picture of your setup? I would appreciate it very much. Thanks


----------



## InLight-Tone

Dewdman42 said:


> And that particular build config even has TB3! I think you could build it with a bit less video card then she reccomended there and save some money too, we don't need that much video card for music production.
> 
> Still I will continue with my 5,1 for a couple more years, but it will be interesting to watch things develop in the next couple years and with setups like that its certainly going to be something to consider going with a hackintosh if Apple doesn't pull their head out and give us a better prosumer option.


Totally agree with the prosumer option, big hole there. My Hack I just built has a Sapphire 11265-05-20G Radeon Pulse RX 580 8GB and has great performance for $200. Love, love, love the Apple ecosystem so much I bought a new iPhone and iPad and being a Windows guy most of my life. Integrating everything is beyond easy and I did IT for 15 years with all Windows comps...


----------



## Jake

Haven't read all the posts here, but there is a poll item missing.

Staying on current Mac.

Fair question if you have staying on PC, is it not?

I will never go back to PC (OK, never is a long time, but I have no intentions of ever dealing with Windows again), but I'm not upgrading anytime soon, so I have no item on the ballot.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Jake said:


> Staying on current Mac.


That's my choice too. I'm fine for now.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jacobthestupendous

2019 Mac Pro, here I come! All I have to do first is start earning any money at all with my music.


----------



## AR

Hey, where's the Hackintosh???


----------



## Dewdman42

InLight-Tone said:


> Totally agree with the prosumer option, big hole there. My Hack I just built has a Sapphire 11265-05-20G Radeon Pulse RX 580 8GB and has great performance for $200. Love, love, love the Apple ecosystem so much I bought a new iPhone and iPad and being a Windows guy most of my life. Integrating everything is beyond easy and I did IT for 15 years with all Windows comps...



Yea I have that card in my 5,1 and its great. So I think you could take $500 off Teresa's parts cost estimate by using less video card such as the RX580, then the GPU she recommended which was nearly $900. Or use that $500 towards 128gb mem instead of 64..still..its a killer machine for under $3000. If my 5,1 wasn't working so well, which it still definitely is, I'd already be ordering the parts to build one myself. Another nice thing about using a hackintosh is that I could make it dual bootable and run windows/Cubase on it at any point in time I felt like, though it would be a pain to admin two OS's. And based on Apple's behavior its quite likely this hardware will remain useful and resell-able further into the future than anything coming from Apple, especially in that price range.


----------



## mauriziodececco

Dewdman42 said:


> The word on the street is that the 2012 MacPro will not be able to run OSX Catalina. That is not ten years.



Mojave will be supported at least other two years on the MacPro 2012. Your Mac Pro 2012 (or my Mac Pro 2009) will not stop working or stop being useful because it doesn't run Catalina.
Well, not immediately, at least :->,it will when the applications we use will not run anymore on it, and this will need a bit more time.


----------



## ironbut

I just ordered an i9 iMac from Apple, 64G of ram from owc, and a Thunder quad mini.
I decided to get a thunderbolt dock as well since I'm using my Metric Halo Lio 8 with an ethernet connection and to future proof for some other possible devices I'm thinking about.
I was just about to order a CalDigit TS3 Plus on Amazon when I found out that Apple has it for $60 US less (I also get an AES discount which knocked off an additional $25 bucks).
So, if you're in the market for one, skip Amazon (even if you have Prime, you can get free shipping if you don't mind waiting an extra couple of days).

Also ordered a Crucial MX500 drive to replace the last spinning drive in my system. It was just $240 bucks for 2T (Amazon). It might not be the last word in speed but it's only going to be storing my Home folder stuff and like I said, it's replacing a HDD.


----------



## handz

I am surprised at how many voted for the new mac pro, which is super expensive and absolutely unnecessary for music. The new iMac is so good and quite fairly priced.


----------



## Jack Weaver

How come ‘I don’t know, I haven’t got it figured out yet.’ isn’t one of the possible answers?

.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath

Maybe a noob question but is there a reason why almost nobody considers a used vader helmet? You can get a pretty decent machine for 2500.- bucks. It’s what I would consider in the moment if my 5.1 macpro wouldn’t do it anymore.
The Hackintosh from Teres looks interesting too.


----------



## Prockamanisc

jbuhler said:


> I’d prefer to do the interface with Thunderbolt but I haven’t figured out how to run two external monitors without each of them having them in separate Thunderbolt ports (one connected through the Thunderbolt dock).


Devices like the ThunderQuad have 2 TB ports for daisy-chaining. I'm not sure if that supports graphics, but even if it doesn't, it's possible that some device might...oh, and I switched from a dual monitor setup to a single 43" monitor and it's been the best thing.


----------



## Prockamanisc

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Maybe a noob question but is there a reason why almost nobody considers a used vader helmet? You can get a pretty decent machine for 2500.- bucks.


Yeah, I got one last year and it's awesome! I'm just excited by the bright and shiny new speeds I'll get with the new Mac Pro, but for now I can do everything I need to do with the 2013.


----------



## jbuhler

Prockamanisc said:


> Devices like the ThunderQuad have 2 TB ports for daisy-chaining. I'm not sure if that supports graphics, but even if it doesn't, it's possible that some device might...oh, and I switched from a dual monitor setup to a single 43" monitor and it's been the best thing.


If I had a 43" monitor, I know I would just make the main editing window on the DAW bigger and I'd still end up with at least one additional monitor for plug-ins! Also the iMac is what it is—a very nice 27" 5K retina display, but I'm locked into it for obvious reasons.

Each TB device on the chain can only support one monitor, so you apparently need a device (such as a dock) for each monitor if you have more than one on the chain. My conundrum has been how to get two monitors, a dock, and a TB2 audio interface all on two TB2 ports. The solution seems to be another dock, but I don't want to go that way because the dock I have gets extremely hot and I don't have room for a second that is sufficiently separated from the first to allow the heat to dissipate.


----------



## Prockamanisc

jbuhler said:


> If I had a 43" monitor, I know I would just make the main editing window on the DAW bigger and I'd still end up with at least one additional monitor for plug-ins! Also the iMac is what it is—a very nice 27" 5K retina display, but I'm locked into it for obvious reasons.


Here's what I do (I use Cubase): I have the main Project window on the top half, and I have the Piano Roll Editor on the lower half. If I want to see more of the Project window, I hit the Z button (for Zone), and the lower zone with the Piano Roll disappears. If I want to see the Mixer window, I hit X (for miX), and a floating Mix window pops up on the top half of my screen. Hit it again and it disappears, showing the Project window again. My hotkeys came from Logic, because I used that before jumping to Cubase. Having been frustrated with different setups for years, I can promise you that I am extremely happy with this setup.

And also, even though it's a 4K monitor, I have it scaled to a Goldilocks setting where I can see all the tracks, but they're not so small that I have to squint to read the names.


----------



## jbuhler

Prockamanisc said:


> Here's what I do (I use Cubase): I have the main Project window on the top half, and I have the Piano Roll Editor on the lower half. If I want to see more of the Project window, I hit the Z button (for Zone), and the lower zone with the Piano Roll disappears. If I want to see the Mixer window, I hit X (for miX), and a floating Mix window pops up on the top half of my screen. Hit it again and it disappears, showing the Project window again. My hotkeys came from Logic, because I used that before jumping to Cubase. Having been frustrated with different setups for years, I can promise you that I am extremely happy with this setup.
> 
> And also, even though it's a 4K monitor, I have it scaled to a Goldilocks setting where I can see all the tracks, but they're not so small that I have to squint to read the names.


I use Logic and Studio One, but the work flow is not that different. I find the split window between the project window and the piano roll editor does not generally leave enough room to navigate the project well in the project window and do the the editing in the piano roll and see the automation, so I usually move the piano roll editor to a second monitor. In Logic, I also open a window with score view in the second monitor, and in Studio One I have multiple automation lanes open. The plugins display in the third monitor as does a document for notes. I do generally use the space below the main window for the mixer, or if it's a project with lots of tracks toggle the mixer open and closed as needed. 

I have both external monitors in portrait mode, though it would be better to have one landscape. But that results in a screen space that is too wide for the desk as I currently have things configured.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath

Prockamanisc said:


> Yeah, I got one last year and it's awesome! I'm just excited by the bright and shiny new speeds I'll get with the new Mac Pro, but for now I can do everything I need to do with the 2013.


So maybe a “buy used” option in the poll would make sense.


----------



## Geoff Grace

jbuhler said:


> I use Logic and Studio One, but the work flow is not that different. I find the split window between the project window and the piano roll editor does not generally leave enough room to navigate the project well in the project window and do the the editing in the piano roll and see the automation, so I usually move the piano roll editor to a second monitor. In Logic, I also open a window with score view in the second monitor, and in Studio One I have multiple automation lanes open. The plugins display in the third monitor as does a document for notes. I do generally use the space below the main window for the mixer, or if it's a project with lots of tracks toggle the mixer open and closed as needed.
> 
> I have both external monitors in portrait mode, though it would be better to have one landscape. But that results in a screen space that is too wide for the desk as I currently have things configured.


Of course, in Logic, the https://support.apple.com/kb/PH24713?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US (Screensets) feature will let you accomplish _a whole lot_ in just one monitor (but you probably already knew that  ).

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jbuhler

Geoff Grace said:


> Of course, in Logic, the https://support.apple.com/kb/PH24713?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US (Screensets) feature will let you accomplish _a whole lot_ in just one monitor (but you probably already knew that  ).
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Yes. And I use that some as well, especially different setups on the second monitor.


----------



## steveo42

InLight-Tone said:


>




I was not familiar with her channel. Go Teresa!! What a very, very informative and well done video.


----------



## Cinebient

I wait for the 16"+ macbook pro but after i had to buy a new car (which costs less than a maxed out mac pro) i might buy nothing for the next years...


----------



## mauriziodececco

handz said:


> I am surprised at how many voted for the new mac pro, which is super expensive and absolutely unnecessary for music. The new iMac is so good and quite fairly priced.



Well, my 4.1 Mac Pro bought in 2009 is still up to date and happily running, with storage, I/O, GPU that did not even existed at the time i bought it. My 2011 MacBook Pro is long time gone (sold to by a new one, sold again to buy a new new one). So, in term of long term investment, i would largely prefer a Mac Pro vs an iMac Pro, for example, or a maxed out iMac. 

So, if i was in a professional context (making my life with a Mac, music or other), i would seriously consider the new Mac Pro; the cost with respect to the expected lifetime of the product is insignificant.

Actually i earn my life on a Linux machine, that is not even mine, but my office's, so it is not an option :->

Maurizio


----------



## Vik

I find this poll confusing, since those who will either stay on their PCs or move from Mac to PC is the largest group. Without a group of PC users who will keep using their PCs in the poll, it would be less confusing.


----------



## BezO

My iMac is on the way. This will be the 1st time I've needed to transfer data. Is the Migration Assistant the best way to go about this? From Mac, Time Machine back up...?



ridgero said:


> iMac i9, 512 GB SSD, 8 GB Ram
> 
> OWC 128 GB Ram Upgrade


Yup, except with 64GB of Crucial RAM.


----------



## ironbut

Mine is on the way too!
IMHO a clean install is the way to go.
Clean slate and all that stuff.
I've mapped out apps and plugins I no longer use/want.
My files are all on other drives so I just need to put those ssd's into a new enclosure and connect them.


----------



## LinusW

The new i5 still gets better benchmark scores than my 2015 i7.





Mac mini 2018 seems to have faster SSD than iMac 2019, iMac 2019 can have faster CPU.

So, iMac i9 or Mac mini i7? Around the same price when adding display, keyboard, trackpad, RAM etc.


----------



## BezO

ironbut said:


> Mine is on the way too!
> IMHO a clean install is the way to go.
> Clean slate and all that stuff.
> I've mapped out apps and plugins I no longer use/want.
> My files are all on other drives so I just need to put those ssd's into a new enclosure and connect them.


I was thinking that but how do I install plugins/files separate from samples/content? Though most if not all allow for separate locations for samples, they’re all installed simultaneously. My samples are on an external drive.

I do have some NI instruments I don’t use and need to uninstall on my MBP, and of course won’t install on the iMac.



LinusW said:


> ...Mac mini 2018 seems to have faster SSD than iMac 2019, iMac 2019 can have faster CPU.
> 
> So, iMac i9 or Mac mini i7? Around the same price when adding display, keyboard, trackpad, RAM etc.


I wanted a Mac Mini bad this time as I don’t need the screen, but was nervous about 6 vs 8 cores. Needing an upgrade less than 2 years after my MBP purchase made me leary.


----------



## gpax

BezO said:


> I was thinking that but how do I install plugins/files separate from samples/content? Though most if not all allow for separate locations for samples, they’re all installed simultaneously. My samples are on an external drive.
> 
> I do have some NI instruments I don’t use and need to uninstall on my MBP, and of course won’t install on the iMac.


I was the first to report ordering my 2019 iMac i9, and as with each new Mac I always do a methodical clean install (and a periodic clean install if I feel the new OS warrants it). 

Depending on what you use, you should only have to install and reauthorize the software, and not samples on external drives. For example, you would reinstall Kontakt via Native Access, after logging in to your account. 

Then, Kontakt player (library tab) libraries (which are the bulk of my third-party orchestral libraries), are also reconnected to the external samples via Native Access, using the “repair” function.

Kontakt libraries that were not licensed in the library browser (which you load by navigating to the nki files), behave as before by browsing to each (you may have to tell Kontakt where to look for these in older projects brought over to the new iMac). 

I use Komplete Kontrol for about 1/3 of my tracks, so rescanned everything there as well after getting Kontakt libraries sorted out. Komplete Kontrol requires running in stand-alone the first time in order to cache the database and meta tags; as a throwback to when Kontakt used to require this, I will still run it in stand-alone the very first time, though I don’t think this is needed.

FWIW, I have a method for both moving and splitting up all/any Komplete package software, which is simply to move these wherever I want, then use Native Access to repair as I am prompted to manually navigate to each.

VSL has its own utilities to scan and locate installed libraries, but of course the software and utilities have to be reinstalled, after first getting the elicenser authorized. Similarly, East West requires ilok reauthorization (as will any plugins similarly registered). East West has its own utility for getting registered products back, then in PLAY, I simply browsed to those sample locations.

Other things, like Best Service Engine, involved another response authorization request, done online, and navigation to the sample locations was done through the browser preferences in engine to reconnect to the sample locations. I suspect other non-Kontakt libraries work similarly.

The very first things I do is make a master list with links to all sites and registered products not handled in Kontakt/native Access, then before doing anything i install these first;

Audio driver
Dongle software and cpu reauthorization (elicenser, ilok).
DAWs (I always export key custom command preferences in Logic and templates from my old setup)


----------



## LinusW

Yesterday I was going for the i9 iMac, but 6 core i7 Mini is probably good enough for me and I can spend cash on Thunderbolt SSDs... Looking at Akitio stuff now.


----------



## EvilDragon

gpax said:


> using the “repair” function.



There's actually a "Relocate" and "Relocate All" function in NA now.


----------



## BezO

gpax said:


> I was the first to report ordering my 2019 iMac i9, and as with each new Mac I always do a methodical clean install (and a periodic clean install if I feel the new OS warrants it).
> 
> Depending on what you use, you should only have to install and reauthorize the software, and not samples on external drives. For example, you would reinstall Kontakt via Native Access, after logging in to your account.
> 
> Then, Kontakt player (library tab) libraries (which are the bulk of my third-party orchestral libraries), are also reconnected to the external samples via Native Access, using the “repair” function.
> 
> Kontakt libraries that were not licensed in the library browser (which you load by navigating to the nki files), behave as before by browsing to each (you may have to tell Kontakt where to look for these in older projects brought over to the new iMac).
> 
> I use Komplete Kontrol for about 1/3 of my tracks, so rescanned everything there as well after getting Kontakt libraries sorted out. Komplete Kontrol requires running in stand-alone the first time in order to cache the database and meta tags; as a throwback to when Kontakt used to require this, I will still run it in stand-alone the very first time, though I don’t think this is needed.
> 
> FWIW, I have a method for both moving and splitting up all/any Komplete package software, which is simply to move these wherever I want, then use Native Access to repair as I am prompted to manually navigate to each.
> 
> VSL has its own utilities to scan and locate installed libraries, but of course the software and utilities have to be reinstalled, after first getting the elicenser authorized. Similarly, East West requires ilok reauthorization (as will any plugins similarly registered). East West has its own utility for getting registered products back, then in PLAY, I simply browsed to those sample locations.
> 
> Other things, like Best Service Engine, involved another response authorization request, done online, and navigation to the sample locations was done through the browser preferences in engine to reconnect to the sample locations. I suspect other non-Kontakt libraries work similarly.
> 
> The very first things I do is make a master list with links to all sites and registered products not handled in Kontakt/native Access, then before doing anything i install these first;
> 
> Audio driver
> Dongle software and cpu reauthorization (elicenser, ilok).
> DAWs (I always export key custom command preferences in Logic and templates from my old setup)


Is there a setting or something I need to change prior to installing just the software? It's been a while, but the one time I needed to reinstall a VI, Session Horns Pro I think, NA downloaded the samples as well. Maybe/hopefully I deleted the samples not knowing.

Unless it's as simple as the installer seeing the samples are already there, if you could provide a bit more detail on how to avoid Native Access re-downloading samples I'd appreciate it.

90-95% of my VIs are either Native Instruments or NKS compatible. Hopefully that makes this easier. Others are from Air Music Tech, MusicLab (probably not installing), Toontrack, XLN Audio & Vir2 (probably not installing).

And even the NKS libs are installed from the developer sites, correct? I have Arturia, Heavyocity, Orange Tree, Output, Soniccouture & Spitfire.

For someone who starting using VIs only a year & a half ago (aside from BFD), I've amassed quite a few. GAS is real!



EvilDragon said:


> There's actually a "Relocate" and "Relocate All" function in NA now.


Sweet!

I'm hoping one of you can provide that key piece of info I was missing when re-installing Session Horns Pro. Or is it that Relocate only installs the software?

Thanks!


----------



## gpax

EvilDragon said:


> There's actually a "Relocate" and "Relocate All" function in NA now.


Thanks for that clarification!


----------



## EvilDragon

BezO said:


> Or is it that Relocate only installs the software?



Relocate shows when a path to an already installed library is not matching with where the library actually is (it's looking for the .nicnt file).


----------



## BezO

EvilDragon said:


> Relocate shows when a path to an already installed library is not matching with where the library actually is (it's looking for the .nicnt file).


This would likely make more sense if I were in front of the CPU, but am I opening NA, seeing "invalid path" next to all the libraries and clicking Relocate to re-install on the new CPU? And this won't attempt to re-install the samples?


----------



## EvilDragon

Relocate does not reinstall, it's just pointing to another path...


----------



## BezO

EvilDragon said:


> Relocate does not reinstall, it's just pointing to another path...


OK, than I'm still not understanding.

Tracking says my iMac has arrived! Any chance you can provide a brief step by step on how to install just the software?


----------



## ironbut

Just like gpax, I do clean installs on every major os upgrade. 
It used to be important (for Pro Tools in particular) but I'm not so sure it's that important anymore.

A pain to do for sure but it's like spring cleaning.
It isn't nearly as tough as it used to be but a little planning can make it much easier.

I go to the App Store and note all the ones that can be updated (Keep a notebook)
Go to your apps folder and list any that aren't in the update(able) list.
Start a TextEdit file for your apps.
Open those apps or locate any passwords and put those in your textedit list (with links)
Don't forget the ones for any controllers like Faderports etc.

Do the same thing for your plugins.

Transfer all the physical notes to something you can upload (I just put it all on a thumbdrive and also in iCloud.

When you get your new computer;

Got to the App Store and look for Your Purchases and install the apps you still want.
Then use your Apps TextEdit and download and install the other apps
I always skip the audio ones for last.
Depending on the number, save a whole day (or two) for downloading/authorizing your plugins.
I start with the ones with download managers like Native In., Plugin Alliance, iZotope, etc.
Than the ones that I have lots of plugins from like FabFilter, Slate Digital, Eventide, GRM,Valhalla, Soundtoys etc.

You'll end up with the versions that are correct for the OS, none of the crap that's left over from discarded apps/ demo plugins, crashes, preference files, duplicates of stuff after updates etc. 

If you do a clean install this way, you'll have those TextEdit files which you can edit each time you add a new plugin or the manufacturer changes their authorization.


----------



## BezO

ironbut said:


> ...I start with the ones with download managers like Native In...


How do you install the plugins/software without downloading samples, assuming you keep samples on an external drive?


----------



## playz123

BezO said:


> How do you install the plugins/software without downloading samples, assuming you keep samples on an external drive?


My question as well, since I'm about to wipe my main Mac hard drive and start again from scratch. All my Kontakt libraries currently have their samples on external SSDs, so I too am wondering if things have improved in the last three years so that one no longer has to completely download and reinstall every Kontakt library from scratch. In brief, I too am hoping I only have to install the library software on my main drive and not the samples on the SSDs. How does one do that?


----------



## ironbut

As long as you don't erase those external drives, all you need to do is locate the libraries in Kontakt (or whatever sampler) when you open it.
In fact, I just did a clean install of my laptop and installed all the Native Instruments stuff and I still haven't even connected my Library drives to it. 
I only use the MBP when I'm away from home and I usually just carry the HDD backup of my Library drives.


----------



## ironbut




----------



## playz123

ironbut said:


> As long as you don't erase those external drives, all you need to do is locate the libraries in Kontakt (or whatever sampler) when you open it.
> In fact, I just did a clean install of my laptop and installed all the Native Instruments stuff and I still haven't even connected my Library drives to it.
> I only use the MBP when I'm away from home and I usually just carry the HDD backup of my Library drives.


I understand the process when one isn't starting from scratch on a wiped hard drive, and yes, re-locating and repairing libraries is easy now with NA on existing systems. But if one installs NA for the first time on a new main HD then wants to install a library whose samples are already downloaded elsewhere, isn't NA going to want to download the entire library again, just as if one was installing a brand new library for the first time??? Are you saying that won't happen...only the software will be installed and not the samples. Perhaps I'm missing something here since I haven't done a rebuild for a long time, but every time I've installed a new library via NA, it's just gone ahead and downloaded and installed BOTH the software and the samples. Massively time consuming if I have to do that for every library I own.  

Anyway, that video does not have anything to do with a fresh install of NA on a new system drive where initially only uninstalled libraries are shown in NA and no Kontakt libraries have yet been installed.


----------



## ironbut

I can't remember if there _is_ a "install all" command in Native Access but I always just go one by one and install the software I want to install.
In other words, you'd install Kontakt and maybe Kontakt 5 (I did) but I didn't install the Kontakt Factory Library.
I have Komplete Ultimate so I had a bunch of instruments and plugins to install but it doesn't take that long (maybe an hour?).
If you open Native Access you'll see that there are different installers for everything.


----------



## playz123

ironbut said:


> I can't remember if there _is_ a "install all" command in Native Access but I always just go one by one and install the software I want to install.
> In other words, you'd install Kontakt and maybe Kontakt 5 (I did) but I didn't install the Kontakt Factory Library.
> I have Komplete Ultimate so I had a bunch of instruments and plugins to install but it doesn't take that long (maybe an hour?).
> If you open Native Access you'll see that there are different installers for everything.


Perhaps my question and those of another respondent aren't clear enough. I don't mind installing each library one at a time, and I do know about installing a new Kontakt library on my current system drive. I've done all that a 100 times. What we are asking about is installing libraries on a new operating system drive where NO libraries have been installed before....without having to also download and install the samples I already have for those libraries! Thanks so much for everything you've offered.


----------



## Lindon

Well as a developer for the Mac platform let me chime in with a bit of another perspective.

Sure its about "will my hardware run XXX version of the OS?" -- and yes you can stay on version XXX and not go to XXX.1 etc. but.....

Its also about XCode and the way Apple treat its development community. 

Apple will (and often does) depreciate a version of XCode and no longer support or offer it to the development community - and XCode versions run on a more limited number(range) of MacOS.

So you might still run XXX but me I need a supported compiler so I have to upgrade my OS in order to keep my development environment supported. Apple dont care about this - you (as a developer) move with them or get left forever. So we all gripe and move.

The down side of that is we build on XXX.5 it *might* run on XXX it might not. 

So if you are on XXX and are happy and are content that you wont be buying any new compiled source code (read application - read Logic...) then you are fine. But otherwise you'll need to "keep up" like all us whinny developers...


----------



## gpax

playz123 said:


> What we are asking about is installing libraries on a new operating system drive where NO libraries have been installed before....without having to also download and install the samples I already have for those libraries! Thanks so much for everything you've offered.


I guess I am not clear about what you are asking either, as my process above was that of setting up a brand new 2019 iMac. A new OS drive, void of any prior installations.

But to reiterate: I simply reinstalled and reauthorized the products (engines) from scratch, via either Native Access for NI products, or directly from other developers. This process on a new iMac was independent of any sample content being prompted to be reinstalled. Reconnecting with the various sample libraries I have on 6Tb of drives was straightforward, though a different process with each developer.

With respect to NI and Komplete, the one exception was a Maschine Expansion which I inadvertently clicked and downloaded again; perhaps someone can clarify if Kontakt prompts reinstalling the factory content, as I don’t recall.

Even then, I would have directed it to the same external location. Even then, that would be the minimum one might have to install, would it not? As most Kontakt libraries are third-party, there is nothing within Native Access that prompts reinstalling any sample content, hence, those paths and their associated content are simply non-existent when first setting up on a brand new drive. If you have to install sample content from those developers, chances are you are going to be doing it directly from the respective downloaders, using whatever options they have.

But as ironbut has detailed, already installed samples are simply waiting in their locations to be reunited with the software, including that just installed on a brand new OS drive. Then, assuming all your existing NKI files and instruments are in their proper locations adjacent to the the sample folders, those libraries, and specific to anything Kontakt-authorized, Native Access already has all your authorizations in one place, the reconnection process to those libraries being straightforward to get up and running again.

And, as I mentioned above, VSL, EW, Best Service, etc. were similar processes to reinstall and reauthorize the software, the various steps for e-licenser and/or iLok notwithstanding.


----------



## BezO

gpax said:


> ...But to reiterate: I simply reinstalled and reauthorized the products (engines) from scratch, via either Native Access for NI products, or directly from other developers. *This process on a new iMac was independent of any sample content being prompted to be reinstalled*...


I think this is where we have different experiences.

I've not re-installed on a new Mac, but I've deleted/uninstalled and reinstalled an NI library on my MBP, Session Horns Pro. From what I remember, there was no way around downloading the samples/content.

My iMac arrived last night. I guess it won't hurt to attempt a reinstall of one of the smaller libs and see what happens. Hopefully it goes how you're saying. If not, I'm looking at DAYS of installations.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

ironbut said:


> Just like gpax, I do clean installs on every major os upgrade.



I don't, because it would take forever.

But I have used Migration Assistant lots of times, and it works very well.


----------



## playz123

BezO said:


> I think this is where we have different experiences.
> 
> I've not re-installed on a new Mac, but I've deleted/uninstalled and reinstalled an NI library on my MBP, Session Horns Pro. From what I remember, there was no way around downloading the samples/content.
> 
> My iMac arrived last night. I guess it won't hurt to attempt a reinstall of one of the smaller libs and see what happens. Hopefully it goes how you're saying. If not, I'm looking at DAYS of installations.


Please let us know what you discover since I'll be doing something similar in a few weeks. And yes, every time I've installed a new Kontakt library, BOTH the instruments etc AND the samples are downloaded. There's never been an option I've found to skip the samples (UNLESS the library was installed previously or one is doing a repair or reinstall in NA). Thus our question.

There was a thread on this subject that was posted a few years ago and the only work-around at the time involved using an older version of Kontakt 5. But I'm hoping things have changed since those days. Surely this is not an uncommon process these days with people buying new computers or wiping o/s hard drives completely and the starting again?


----------



## playz123

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I don't, because it would take forever.
> 
> But I have used Migration Assistant lots of times, and it works very well.


Understood, but after a number of years, I still feel it's wise to do a completely fresh install because with migration and simply updating an o/s etc. one just continues to carry files forward that may no longer be relevant or needed. No question a fresh install is time consuming though. Last time I did this it took well over a week of very long days, and for awhile later, I was still reinstalling things I missed.


----------



## playz123

gpax said:


> But to reiterate: I simply reinstalled and reauthorized the products (engines) from scratch, via either Native Access for NI products, or directly from other developers. This process on a new iMac was independent of any sample content being prompted to be reinstalled. Reconnecting with the various sample libraries I have on 6Tb of drives was straightforward, though a different process with each developer.


Sorry, but are you saying that there is a way (with a first install of NA on a new o/s hard drive where no Kontakt libraries have been installed before) to click on something and just download the instruments etc. for a library, yet NOT have to download the samples as well, so later you can then link the library to the samples (which exist on external drives and were downloaded previously)?? If so, how do you do that?? How do you tell NA you just want to download the instruments and data, but not the samples when no files for that library exist anywhere on the o/s drive??


----------



## ironbut

I may understand the difference in what we're talking about.

Back when I first installed Komplete Ultimate, I got the little drive that they sent in on and copied that to my hard drive. 
At that time, I just had one big drive for my mac.
When I did a clean install, I'd have to hook up that little NI drive and reinstall everything.
Later, when I started using Kontakt for real and started adding 3rd party libraries, I needed more disk space and I added a drive.
At that time, I moved all my NI Libraries to the new drive (in fact it still sits nested in a Users>Shared folder just like it was on my original hard drive).
I just relocated all the libraries in Kontakt and never looked back.
If I hadn't moved all the libraries that were included with Komplete, than I would have to reinstall them every time I do a clean install.
Hope that's it!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

playz123 said:


> Understood, but after a number of years, I still feel it's wise to do a completely fresh install because with migration and simply updating an o/s etc. one just continues to carry files forward that may no longer be relevant or needed.



That's only a problem if our computer isn't stable after updating - unless you just want to clean out garbage, which is fine, but then there are easier ways to do that (such as using OmniDiskSweeper or a similar utility).



> No question a fresh install is time consuming though. Last time I did this it took well over a week of very long days, and for awhile later, I was still reinstalling things I missed.





That's why I'm lazy!


----------



## playz123

ironbut said:


> I may understand the difference in what we're talking about.
> 
> Back when I first installed Komplete Ultimate, I got the little drive that they sent in on and copied that to my hard drive.
> At that time, I just had one big drive for my mac.
> When I did a clean install, I'd have to hook up that little NI drive and reinstall everything.
> Later, when I started using Kontakt for real and started adding 3rd party libraries, I needed more disk space and I added a drive.
> At that time, I moved all my NI Libraries to the new drive (in fact it still sits nested in a Users>Shared folder just like it was on my original hard drive).
> I just relocated all the libraries in Kontakt and never looked back.
> If I hadn't moved all the libraries that were included with Komplete, than I would have to reinstall them every time I do a clean install.
> Hope that's it!


Yes...BIG difference there!  Not the same at all as downloading and installing directly and completely from the NI site. Cheers.


----------



## BezO

ironbut said:


> I may understand the difference in what we're talking about.
> 
> Back when I first installed Komplete Ultimate, I got the little drive that they sent in on and copied that to my hard drive.
> At that time, I just had one big drive for my mac.
> When I did a clean install, I'd have to hook up that little NI drive and reinstall everything.
> Later, when I started using Kontakt for real and started adding 3rd party libraries, I needed more disk space and I added a drive.
> At that time, I moved all my NI Libraries to the new drive (in fact it still sits nested in a Users>Shared folder just like it was on my original hard drive).
> I just relocated all the libraries in Kontakt and never looked back.
> If I hadn't moved all the libraries that were included with Komplete, than I would have to reinstall them every time I do a clean install.
> Hope that's it!


I’m still a bit confused but holding out hope for one more back & forth as I still have my 11 Ultimate drive.

What do yo mean by "I just moved all my NI libraries to the new drive"? The software, not the samples? And how, copy & paste? From where? Help me understand this part of your process please.


----------



## Greg

Since the Logic update gave my machine new wings, I will happily keep the trash can for a few years and buy a used mac pro.


----------



## ironbut

It's been quite a while but I might have just attached the little NI drive and installed it on the new drive.
There's probably a better way to do it but the bottom line is, if you have all your 11 Ultimate on your main system drive, then you will need to reinstall it all (if you want to do a clean install).


----------



## BezO

Greg said:


> Since the Logic update gave my machine new wings, I will happily keep the trash can for a few years and buy a used mac pro.


The update improved CPU efficiency? I haven’t did that yet either.

Administrative duties adding up. I could continue working on the old MBP for however long a fresh install would take, but I’m starting to lean back towards Time Machine. Deleting and reinstalling sample content feels silly.

I’ll think about it over a session and decide tomorrow.


----------



## gpax

playz123 said:


> Sorry, but are you saying that there is a way (with a first install of NA on a new o/s hard drive where no Kontakt libraries have been installed before) to click on something and just download the instruments etc. for a library, yet NOT have to download the samples as well, so later you can then link the library to the samples (which exist on external drives and were downloaded previously)?? If so, how do you do that?? How do you tell NA you just want to download the instruments and data, but not the samples when no files for that library exist anywhere on the o/s drive??


I think I see where there may be confusion. 

All the Kontakt-based instruments show up in Native Access as individual products, appearing as if they have to be authorized and/or reinstalled by clicking on them. 

Do not do this. Only FX and synths which do not run in Kontakt have to be reinstalled this way. 

Otherwise, install Kontakt first, and then use the Native Access relocate option to find where you have the sample content already installed. BUT IF, you click on the individual products to reinstall that way in Native Access, then yes, you will start downloading everything from scratch.


----------



## jaketanner

Anyone using the new Mac mini 2018 with 256G internal for OS?


----------



## playz123

gpax said:


> I think I see where there may be confusion.
> 
> All the Kontakt-based instruments show up in Native Access as individual products, appearing as if they have to be authorized and/or reinstalled by clicking on them.
> 
> Do not do this. Only FX and synths which do not run in Kontakt have to be reinstalled this way.
> 
> Otherwise, install Kontakt first, and then use the Native Access relocate option to find where you have the sample content already installed. BUT IF, you click on the individual products to reinstall that way in Native Access, then yes, you will start downloading everything from scratch.



Thanks for your additional input!

Re."appearing as if they have to be authorized and/or reinstalled by clicking on them."
---Actually won't ALL libraries initially appear as needing to be "installed" not reinstalled, since there will have been no previous installs on the new drive??

Re. "install Kontakt first, and then use the Native Access relocate option to find where you have the sample content already installed."
Sorry, but this isn't understood. How can one "relocate" a library's samples if the library itself has not yet been installed?? My guess is all I'll see is the list of 100 libraries to be installed. Even now I don't see any relocate option for the libraries that show up in NA as uninstalled. This is where the suggestions to just relocate the samples don't seem to make sense. WHERE is that relocate option you suggest?


----------



## gpax

playz123 said:


> Thanks for your additional input!
> 
> Re."appearing as if they have to be authorized and/or reinstalled by clicking on them."
> ---Actually won't ALL libraries initially appear as needing to be "installed" not reinstalled, since there will have been no previous installs on the new drive??
> 
> Re. "install Kontakt first, and then use the Native Access relocate option to find where you have the sample content already installed."
> Sorry, but this isn't understood. How can one "relocate" a library's samples if the library itself has not yet been installed?? My guess is all I'll see is the list of 100 libraries to be installed. Even now I don't see any relocate option for the libraries that show up in NA as uninstalled. This is where the suggestions to just relocate the samples don't seem to make sense. WHERE is that relocate option you suggest?



1. When in Native Access, open the NOT INSTALLED window/tab.

2. Hover your mouse to the left of the INSTALL icon at the far right of any product that appears in the list, and a little magnifying glass with the word “LOCATE” will appear.

3. That “LOCATE” is the option to manually locate anything already installed, so as to avoid having to reinstall from scratch. Then that item will appear in Native Access’s INSTALLED window after that. This is precisely the way to find sample libraries you have already installed on external drives.

4. As you mentioned, the essential software packages, or anything not yet located, will show up in your list of products as not installed, with options to decide wither to locate it, or install anew.

To be clear in terms of what you call "libraries," there is a distinction here between the essential software packages from NI which will need to be installed, and locating sample libraries on other drives that have already been installed at some point prior to moving to the new Mac.

Things like Absynth, Kontakt, Reaktor, and FX are all system-level applications that must be installed anew. Those get installed into the main NI folder, in my case, 36 items total.

BUT, sample content for Kontakt-based instruments (NI and third-party), or Battery content, if already installed on external drives, can take advantage of the "LOCATE" function to get them to appear as "INSTALLED" in Native Access when setting things up.

And obviously, the bulk of these will need to see that Kontakt is present, hence my suggestion to make sure that is installed on the system drive first.


----------



## BezO

Ahh, @gpax, I think this explanation is what I needed. Instruments like Session Horns Pro don't have what I'll now call a plugin, only samples. Kontakt or Komplete Kontrol (or Absynth, Reaktor, etc) need to be installed and samples that play via those plugins can then be located.

I got it, hopefully.

One other thing. I have one large, non Kontakt VI that I'm hoping you can provide similar help on. Superior Drummer 3. That was an overnight install from what I remember. Is there a similar method of installing the base plugin and finding the samples?

Thanks, @gpax! You've been a major help.


----------



## playz123

gpax said:


> 1. When in Native Access, open the NOT INSTALLED window/tab.
> 
> 2. Hover your mouse to the left of the INSTALL icon at the far right of any product that appears in the list, and a little magnifying glass with the word “LOCATE” will appear.
> 
> 3. That “LOCATE” is the option to manually locate anything already installed, so as to avoid having to reinstall from scratch. Then that item will appear in Native Access’s INSTALLED window after that. This is precisely the way to find sample libraries you have already installed on external drives.



And that indeed is the answer I sought several posts ago.  Thank you very much! As you also mentioned, there are many items that cannot be installed using Locate, but I think that method should indeed greatly reduce the time and number of downloads required on a new system. Thanks for your patience as well. Cheers!


----------



## playz123

BezO said:


> One other thing. I have one large, non Kontakt VI that I'm hoping you can provide similar help on. Superior Drummer 3. That was an overnight install from what I remember. Is there a similar method of installing the base plugin and finding the samples?


This is something that might possibly be answered on the Toontrack forum as well. Personally, I'm not aware of any short method to install Toontrack products a on a new system without downloading them again, but perhaps that has changed since the last time I did this. Never hurts to ask them.


----------



## gpax

playz123 said:


> And that indeed is the answer I sought several posts ago.  Thank you very much! As you also mentioned, there are many items that cannot be installed using Locate, but I think that method should indeed greatly reduce the time and number of downloads required on a new system. Thanks for your patience as well. Cheers!


 I think what may seem obvious to NI, is not, in fact, immediately obvious to Native Access users. At least it wasn’t for me.


----------



## BezO

playz123 said:


> This is something that might possibly be answered on the Toontrack forum as well. Personally, I'm not aware of any short method to install Toontrack products a on a new system without downloading them again, but perhaps that has changed since the last time I did this. Never hurts to ask them.


That was easy. It’s similar to NI. The app install is separate and paths to samples only need to be set.


----------



## ironbut

Great to hear BezO! 
Sometimes you just have to get in there and do it.

I'm coming along on my clean install on my i9iMac.
I have it set up on a portable desk next to my studio desk and I gotta say that going between my 24inch ASUS (7 years old?) and the 27 5k is pretty shocking.
Today is plugin day so it's going to be a long one.
Unfortunately my 64G of ram is lost out there somewhere but I'll reorder it if I haven't heard anything by tomorrow.
I hope to make the switch mid week or so (no huge hurry at this point).
What a luxury to have 2 desktops running at once!


----------



## robgb

I'll let you know in about five years.


----------



## Greg

BezO said:


> The update improved CPU efficiency? I haven’t did that yet either.
> 
> Administrative duties adding up. I could continue working on the old MBP for however long a fresh install would take, but I’m starting to lean back towards Time Machine. Deleting and reinstalling sample content feels silly.
> 
> I’ll think about it over a session and decide tomorrow.



Not that I can tell specifically but it sure feels like it. The automatic unloading of unused channels made a massive difference in my sessions. I have a bad habit of not deleting unused track stacks


----------



## chlady

[QUOTE
One other thing. I have one large, non Kontakt VI that I'm hoping you can provide similar help on. Superior Drummer 3. That was an overnight install from what I remember. Is there a similar method of installing the base plugin and finding the samples?

Thanks, @gpax! You've been a major help.[/QUOTE]
I am not in front of my studio machine now , I think you can just drag the sample folder to another HD and in the settings in SD3 you can point where the samples are located .


----------



## redlester

Well I didn't vote in the poll, but have just been messaged to say my latest Mac has been delivered, and it's a Mid-2012 i7 MacBook Pro which I got for a very reasonable price off eBay. 

Not for real serious use, but to allow me to mess about with stuff on Logic and Ableton while sitting in the lounge instead of shut away in the "studio", and hence might save my marriage!


----------



## BezO

gpax said:


> 1. When in Native Access, open the NOT INSTALLED window/tab.
> 
> 2. Hover your mouse to the left of the INSTALL icon at the far right of any product that appears in the list, and a little magnifying glass with the word “LOCATE” will appear.
> 
> 3. That “LOCATE” is the option to manually locate anything already installed, so as to avoid having to reinstall from scratch. Then that item will appear in Native Access’s INSTALLED window after that. This is precisely the way to find sample libraries you have already installed on external drives.
> 
> 4. As you mentioned, the essential software packages, or anything not yet located, will show up in your list of products as not installed, with options to decide wither to locate it, or install anew.
> 
> To be clear in terms of what you call "libraries," there is a distinction here between the essential software packages from NI which will need to be installed, and locating sample libraries on other drives that have already been installed at some point prior to moving to the new Mac.
> 
> Things like Absynth, Kontakt, Reaktor, and FX are all system-level applications that must be installed anew. Those get installed into the main NI folder, in my case, 36 items total.
> 
> BUT, sample content for Kontakt-based instruments (NI and third-party), or Battery content, if already installed on external drives, can take advantage of the "LOCATE" function to get them to appear as "INSTALLED" in Native Access when setting things up.
> 
> And obviously, the bulk of these will need to see that Kontakt is present, hence my suggestion to make sure that is installed on the system drive first.


Returned from vacation and finally got around to this. It worked brilliantly. Thanks again!

All I have left are a few 3rd party Kontakt libs, Spitfire, Sonccicouture & Orange Tree Samples (and a few non Kontakt libs). In NA, I don't get the "Locate" option for these by hovering. And instead of "Install", these libs say "Add Library".

I was able to locate Spitfire samples via their installer, I think, but it got late and I didn't get to try and open any of the instruments via Kontakt or Komplete Kontrol. If it did work, it didn't update the install status in NA. And I didn't get to Soniccouture & OTS. Still now sure how to handle these.

Oh yeah, for some reason hovering over Battery 4's "Install" doesn't provide the "Locate" option. Might this be a known issue?


----------



## BezO

Ha! Scared of nothing. Add Library was nothing but another name for locate. All libraries done, just a handful of effect plugins, Battery Factory Lib & Logic remaining.

Unfortunately a known issue - known too late by me - with the Focusrite Clarett app & driver put a halt to my setting up. Hopefully they get back to me in time for me to take full advantage of my 4-day weekend.


----------



## LinusW

LinusW said:


> Yesterday I was going for the i9 iMac, but 6 core i7 Mini is probably good enough for me and I can spend cash on Thunderbolt SSDs... Looking at Akitio stuff now.


...and now I'm back for the iMac.
With my choice of customization options, the Mac mini with addons and utilities would be as expensive as the iMac but running integrated Intel graphics instead of AMD. So iMac i9 it is... 
Just ordered.


----------



## Michael Antrum

My 2009 4,1 Mac Pro is still going strong. I stuck 2 x 3.46 Xeons (12 Cores in it last year for less than a couple of hundred quid, 64gb of Ram for £ 90, and an RX590 graphics card for £ 150. It's now running Mojave and is totally solid.

I paid £ 2.5k for this machine in 2009, and Its stuffed full of Sata III cards running 2Tb SSD's that I picked up in various sales.

It has been the best computer I've ever owned, and although the new Mac Pro is going to cost around £ 5k, I work hard and with a bit of saving I will be able to afford it.

I wouldn't buy a piano that I don't enjoy playing, so why would I buy a workstation with an OS I dislike using ?

Following that logic no-one would ever buy a premium brand of anything.


----------



## JohnG

I don't see anywhere in the poll for "personality transplant"


----------



## Jacob Cadmus

Not quite a new mac, but I swapped the logic board in my 2011 MBP for a 2012. Running Mojave flawlessly.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

I might have another 5 years with my 'Trigger's Broom' Cheese grater Mac Pro 12 Core. Boat loads of RAM and SSD's, it feels like it will live on! My HP E5 z420 running as a VEP client is the muscle so I don't see a change anytime soon.


----------



## jcrosby

Add hackintosh to the poll. Would be interesting to see how they stack up as an option.


----------



## Patryk Scelina

I'm considering new i9 iMac but I'm just a little bit afraid about all my drives with samples and also lots of external USB hardware. Right now I use 4 SSDs inside my Hackintosh plus 1 HDD for additional files. When swiched to iMac I'd have to get at least 2 thunderbolt external SSD cases to get the same performance on my 4 SSD drives. And that's it no more thunderbolt ports which means I can't plug additional displays, am I right ?


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

Patryk Scelina said:


> When swiched to iMac I'd have to get at least 2 thunderbolt external SSD cases to get the same performance on my 4 SSD drives




I know a lot of people that use these in that scenario https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/uk/products/blackmagicmultidock


----------



## Patryk Scelina

ThePrioryStudio said:


> I know a lot of people that use these in that scenario https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/uk/products/blackmagicmultidock


Thank You for reply. Yes I know that one. But as I said it takes two ports which in iMac as far as I see will block entirely additional display support which uses thunderbolt ports. Or maybe there is some other way to plugin external displays and also use external drives ?


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

As far as I'm aware, it only uses 1 USB C port. There are ways to use both ports for different drive options but I think it operates normally as the older version did with 1 cable. Therefore gives you 1 left to daisy chain screen, extra drives etc.


----------



## AndyP

Nothing more to say ...


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

mac 'n cheese


----------



## dcoscina

Wolfie2112 said:


> Well, I almost jumped back to PC recently, but I love Logic too much. And let's face it, on Mac everything "just works". Still on my 2013 MB Pro (PC slave), which is still going strong, so I'll just keep plugging along. Honestly, this think runs huge projects and has never let me down, not a single crash. I think too many users "think" they need a more powerful machine....when in fact they already have what they need (I am guilty of this). When the day comes to upgrade, it will all depend on what gigs I have on the horizon so that I can justify the purchase. Ultimately, a new Mac Pro would be wonderful, but is definitely overkill for my studio. I'll most likely end up with a new MB Pro again, or Mac Mini.


I agree. I had to upgrade last summer because my older MP 3,1 just couldn't run all of the plug ins I needed for a couple game scores. So after much deliberation, I went with the trashcan 6,1 rather than the iMac i7 Quad. Been very happy with it thus far. Got an OWC TB SSD chassis for my sample drives and a 34" LG ultrawide monitor and things work well. The MP came with High Sierra which I frankly think sucked ass and after upgrading to Mojave, whatever issues I had with UA Apollo clock time went away. 

Apple isn't perfect and I am not a rabid fanboy. It's too much energy to argue. Mac OS works better for me than Windows (coming from practical experience too) so I choose to remain with it. I seldom buy the latests and greatest and I'm happy to get older tech as long as it works with what I need out of it. Those who try to push their own agenda on me (PC is cheaper, faster, etc why are you so stupid to buy Apple kind of rhetoric) get a polite f*** off and "what's it to you?" kind of response. Seriously, to each his/her own.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

My studio is full of 2nd user machines. Something that is a couple of years old is more that capable. It's not about the gear after all, it's about what the final mixes sound like.


----------



## Patryk Scelina

ThePrioryStudio said:


> As far as I'm aware, it only uses 1 USB C port. There are ways to use both ports for different drive options but I think it operates normally as the older version did with 1 cable. Therefore gives you 1 left to daisy chain screen, extra drives etc.


I believe it can run on one USB C cable but it won't use full bandwith which in our case is crucial if we want to stream multiple sample libraries from multiple drives flawlessly.


----------



## Glenn Broersma

jcrosby said:


> Add hackintosh to the poll. Would be interesting to see how they stack up as an option.



I am on hackintosh and will stay on it as long as possible.


----------



## Patryk Scelina

AndyP said:


> Nothing more to say ...


Well it is on my radar. Just don't know how much it's gonna cost and when it will be available in Europe. In my country, the new mac pro isn't even on a product page. iSpot still has a vader helmet as a current mac pro. So it may appear next year and I wonder how much they will add to the US price. It's usually around 1/4 more then in US so it's gonna be little fortune to me :/


----------



## Patryk Scelina

Glenn Broersma said:


> I am on hackintosh and will stay on it as long as possible.


I switched from Mac Pro 2.1 to hackintosh and it's quite fine but in long term it can be scary when you hit that update button. I already had to restore my system twice, after updating.


----------



## AndyP

Patryk Scelina said:


> Well it is on my radar. Just don't know how much it's gonna cost and when it will be available in Europe. In my country, the new mac pro isn't even on a product page. iSpot still has a vader helmet as a current mac pro. So it may appear next year and I wonder how much they will add to the US price. It's usually around 1/4 more then in US so it's gonna be little fortune to me :/


I wonder when the first benchmarks will come, but they only say marginally how the machine behaves when you use audio signals. I would like to switch from several slaves to one machine for economic reasons, but the price will decide above is worth it compared to now.
Since i also like to upgrade older hardware and use it as slaves, this is still an unbeatable price and performance combination.
I wait until the first practical tests and the price are known.


----------



## Glenn Broersma

Patryk Scelina said:


> I switched from Mac Pro 2.1 to hackintosh and it's quite fine but in long term it can be scary when you hit that update button. I already had to restore my system twice, after updating.



Only update when needed and check the forums before you update 

And indeed use something as carbon copy cloner to backup properly. But you probably already do.


----------



## Patryk Scelina

AndyP said:


> I wonder when the first benchmarks will come, but they only say marginally how the machine behaves when you use audio signals. I would like to switch from several slaves to one machine for economic reasons, but the price will decide above is worth it compared to now.
> Since i also like to upgrade older hardware and use it as slaves, this is still an unbeatable price and performance combination.
> I wait until the first practical tests and the price are known.


Oh yeah, me too. I currently use 2 VEPRO clients ( I just try not to use term "slave"  ) and on one hand it's awesome but it can become a nightmare when I need to go back to some older project and then it turns out something is missing or just doesn't work as it should.


----------



## Patryk Scelina

Glenn Broersma said:


> Only update when needed and check the forums before you update
> 
> And indeed use something as carbon copy cloner to backup properly. But you probably already do.


Yes I learned that after my first freeze after update. Fortunatelly timemachine saved me at that time. And I actually avoid updates most of the time. I'm still on High Sierra and first or second update, don't remember now.


----------



## AndyP

Patryk Scelina said:


> Oh yeah, me too. I currently use 2 VEPRO clients ( I just try not to use term "slave"  )


If we want to be completely correct servers.  But you're right, slaves doesn't sound right either.


----------



## yellowtone

I'm curious about iMac vs. iMac Pro vs. Mac Pro. Clearly the specs get better as you look up toward the Pro series, but how should I think about how much RAM or processing speed is really required, and weigh that against both initial costs and viable lifespan for the product? I currently have a 2015 iMac with 16GB RAM and it's working fine, but that said I don't use a ton of libraries yet. As my computer ages and software requirements increase, and as I get into more advanced compositions and running larger libraries/compositions, I'm certain I'll need a new machine. I'm not the kind of person who loves getting the latest and greatest every time it comes out. Rather, I'm fine paying more initially so that I don't have to buy another machine sooner as I don't enjoy the process of transferring files, setting up a new machine, etc. For example, how much longer should I expect the Mac Pro to last vs. a fully loaded iMac? Will I ever need to expand the RAM beyond 64GB (top amount in the iMac line)?


----------



## AndyP

yellowtone said:


> I'm curious about iMac vs. iMac Pro vs. Mac Pro.


In my opinion, the iMac i9 9900k is currently the best Apple computer you can buy for a good price.
Ram can even be upgraded to 128 GB.
Since the components are plugged into 4 slots in pairs, you can start with 2 x 16 or 2 x 32 and do the same later. Mixed is possible, so 2 x 8 and 2 x 16 or 2 x 16 and 2 x 32 and so on. I currently have the two 8GB modules and 2 x 32, so a total of 72, which is perfectly sufficient. The CPU's performance is at the level of the small iMac Pro, the graphics are completely sufficient for audio.
I still haven't had any acoustic contact with the fans, except when unpacking large rar or zip packages.
I'm very satisfied with the iMac, and since I've been using it I've been starting the MacPro slaves much less often.

EDIT:
The new MAcPro will cost as much as 2 iMacs even in its basic configuration, and the question is whether you need such a beast.
Unfortunately you don't know yet how Apple will offer the MacPros in which configurations, I think the versions with more than 8 cores will increase the price a lot.

EDIT 2: Sorry, 2 x 4 as delivered


----------



## yellowtone

AndyP said:


> In my opinion, the iMac i9 9900k is currently the best Apple computer you can buy for a good price.
> Ram can even be upgraded to 128 GB.
> Since the components are plugged into 4 slots in pairs, you can start with 2 x 16 or 2 x 32 and do the same later. Mixed is possible, so 2 x 8 and 2 x 16 or 2 x 16 and 2 x 32 and so on. I currently have the two 8GB modules and 2 x 32, so a total of 72, which is perfectly sufficient. The CPU's performance is at the level of the small iMac Pro, the graphics are completely sufficient for audio.
> I still haven't had any acoustic contact with the fans, except when unpacking large rar or zip packages.
> I'm very satisfied with the iMac, and since I've been using it I've been starting the MacPro slaves much less often.



Thanks very much, this is interesting and seems like a great option when my system no longer suffices. Is this model the latest iMac available - the 27" which you can upgrade to the i9 chip (3.6GHz, turbo to 5.0GHz)? I like that the RAM can be exanded even to to 128 GB, although it's odd that Apple states the max is 64GB. For RAM, do you suggest using what Apple sells or getting 3rd party RAM? 



AndyP said:


> EDIT:
> The new MAcPro will cost as much as 2 iMacs even in its basic configuration, and the question is whether you need such a beast.
> Unfortunately you don't know yet how Apple will offer the MacPros in which configurations, I think the versions with more than 8 cores will increase the price a lot.



Agreed, I highly doubt I will need the Mac Pro, especially given the cost when including a monitor. But I thought I'd include it in case someone said the lifespan was 2x the iMac options, which doesn't seem likely.


----------



## AndyP

yellowtone said:


> For RAM, do you suggest using what Apple sells or getting 3rd party RAM?


I have 3rd party RAM installed. I don't follow the Apple prices. 
Loads perfectly, and the installation takes less than 2 minutes.


----------



## robgb

Ask me in about five or so years.


----------



## JohnG

Patryk Scelina said:


> I'm considering new i9 iMac but I'm just a little bit afraid about all my drives with samples and also lots of external USB hardware. Right now I use 4 SSDs inside my Hackintosh plus 1 HDD for additional files. When swiched to iMac I'd have to get at least 2 thunderbolt external SSD cases to get the same performance on my 4 SSD drives. And that's it no more thunderbolt ports which means I can't plug additional displays, am I right ?



Not sure how relevant it is Patryk, but I use an iMac for Pro Tools, with an external thunderbolt. It seems to have great capacity. Also, quite a number of Thunderbolt devices have a pass-through with, allegedly, no speed loss. I am always wondering about that stuff but it does seem to work perfectly. 

Put another way, you seem to be able to daisy-chain Thunderbolt devices quite a few steps without seeing meaningful degredation in performance. In my case, I can't tell if there's any degradation at all.


----------



## ironbut

I got one of the i9 iMacs and so far, happy as a clam.
In the short time that I've been using it (a month) I haven't had to think about it except for admiring the beautiful 5k display!
I'm hoping that tech has come far enough that I don't have to get inside and do the whole upgrade thing like I used to with my 2012 Mac Pro . 
But, I'm not too demanding.

I have 64 G ram (2 owc sticks), the upgraded graphics and a 512 ssd installed. I use a Blackmagic Multidock2 and a Metric Halo LIO-8 (ethernet and/or usb).


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

I ended up getting an almost maxed-out mac mini (i7 6-Core, 8GB (upgraded to 32 and then 64 soon), 1TB storage, 10GbE 

This is to compliment my Mac Pro 2012 and i7 2014 ASUS PC
Will be my main daw and because of the low power I can run this as a media server and sleep my other machines while away from the house!

Perfect deal and paired it with a Dell U3818DW Display


----------



## LinusW

Patryk Scelina said:


> When swiched to iMac I'd have to get at least 2 thunderbolt external SSD cases to get the same performance on my 4 SSD drives.


What? 4 SATA SSDs? You could get a 4 or 5 bay Thunderbolt DAS. Most of them even have link port so you could daisy chain six TB devices on a single iMac TB port. 
AKiTiO Thunder3 Quad Mini would do 4 SSDs in RAID. It's got a link port and even DisplayPort port to connect a display without breaking the TB chain.


----------



## N.Caffrey

I was leaning towards the Mac Mini but I think I'll end up getting the iMac (not the pro one).


----------



## LinusW

Internal Apple SSD SM1024L and external NVMe+USB-C on its way.
I must say it's so silent.


----------



## Patryk Scelina

LinusW said:


> What? 4 SATA SSDs? You could get a 4 or 5 bay Thunderbolt DAS. Most of them even have link port so you could daisy chain six TB devices on a single iMac TB port.
> AKiTiO Thunder3 Quad Mini would do 4 SSDs in RAID. It's got a link port and even DisplayPort port to connect a display without breaking the TB chain.



Thanks. Good to know. Eventually I'd like to connect 2 additional displays and a lot of USB external devices. So I'm just not sure how many Hubs it can handle. Right now I'm using around 16 USB ports. 3 are just for dongles and the rest is for things like Midi controllers, audio interface, keyboard and mouse ofcourse and some extra HDD as timemachine. I'm just not sure how many of it iMac would handle. 
I have Retina Mac Book Pro and when I try to use it with multiple powered usb hubs it doesn't work correctly. Some devices disconnects randomly. This makes me worry about iMac too.


----------



## LinusW

Patryk Scelina said:


> ...and when I try to use it with multiple powered usb hubs it doesn't work correctly.


That could be two things. 
1. Sleep/wake and USB devices are often a problem. If you are using a notebook, I would eject USB drives before letting it go to sleep. I keep my Macs awake or I turn them off. 
This awesome and free utility Amphetamine prohibits your Mac and drives to go to sleep. I have mine set to automatically enable a session when I run anyone of my DAWs.








‎Amphetamine


‎Welcome to Amphetamine, the most awesome keep-awake app ever created for macOS. Amphetamine can keep your Mac, and optionally its display(s), awake through a super simple on/off switch, or automatically through easy-to-configure Triggers. Amphetamine is extremely powerful and includes advanced...



apps.apple.com




2. Weak USB hub. I used to have dropouts randomly until I switched to Anker and Orico hubs. A USB hub is only as stable as its PSU. 

I'm using three main USB hubs in my iMac and in some cases hub on a hub. 
One 10 port for MIDI, USB audio and dongles (iLok, eLicenser, USB drive for Waves and other drive based authorization). 
One 7 port for external USB SSDs, passing a port to the built-in USB hub in my 2nd display where I have my keyboard/trackpad etc. connected. 
One 10 port for external USB HDDs.


----------



## Patryk Scelina

LinusW said:


> That could be two things.
> 1. Sleep/wake and USB devices are often a problem. If you are using a notebook, I would eject USB drives before letting it go to sleep. I keep my Macs awake or I turn them off.
> This awesome and free utility Amphetamine prohibits your Mac and drives to go to sleep. I have mine set to automatically enable a session when I run anyone of my DAWs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‎Amphetamine
> 
> 
> ‎Welcome to Amphetamine, the most awesome keep-awake app ever created for macOS. Amphetamine can keep your Mac, and optionally its display(s), awake through a super simple on/off switch, or automatically through easy-to-configure Triggers. Amphetamine is extremely powerful and includes advanced...
> 
> 
> 
> apps.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Weak USB hub. I used to have dropouts randomly until I switched to Anker and Orico hubs. A USB hub is only as stable as its PSU.
> 
> I'm using three main USB hubs in my iMac and in some cases hub on a hub.
> One 10 port for MIDI, USB audio and dongles (iLok, eLicenser, USB drive for Waves and other drive based authorization).
> One 7 port for external USB SSDs, passing a port to the built-in USB hub in my 2nd display where I have my keyboard/trackpad etc. connected.
> One 10 port for external USB HDDs.


Awesome. Thank You for feedback. I will consider iMac for sure. Just want to wait to see final pricing of Mac Pro.


----------

